# Anyone feeding blue wilderness? Question!



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Anyone feeding blue wilderness? Question! 

(Sorry it's a bit long) 

Still feeding blue wilderness salmon (no turkey, because it causes stinky farts!!) 

On this food they have perfect poops, fresh breath, healthy weight, normal appetite, normal energy level, they only eat what they "need " nutrition-wise, meaning they don't overeat and on rainy/sedentary days they even skip meals, but if they get tons of exercise they ask for a bit more food. But on regular days it's all fine.

BUT... The last few bags of blue wilderness salmon have been having way too many of the little black life source bits or whatever they call it, the different anti-oxidant-filled-Black-little-balls-kibble like 35 to 45% instead of the normal 5 to 15% that it's supposed to be (according to a Blue representative)

So Lou will sometimes perform this incredibly complex act of separating the kibble and leaving about 50 little life-source-bits all over the floor and eating the remainder of the regular triangular-kibble ...(???) LOL 

most days she'll eat it all, but I don't like this... I'm considering switching...

But it look so long to have perfect poops and to have picky eaters that are eating enough food ... Don't know what I'm going to do.... 

Doesn't that look like more than 5 to 15% as the lady from Blue Buffalo told me???  

I've tried different lot/batches.... Still same problem 

Any suggestions? Thanks so much y'all


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Whenever a mix has different sized items, there's the possibility that too much shaking makes them sort, little stuff moves towards the bottom and bigger stuff stays on top. So I imagine getting the intended mix of these two sorts of kibble has its challenges, way more than with even kibble.

Have you checked if your Lou still eats some of the little kiblets or is she rejecting all of them per bowl? She might have gotten savvy as to how she can avoid the ones she doesn't like.

I'd call thew customer service if I were in your position. You say you've had several bags like this now, so it doesn't look like a random freak bag either. The more people report the same thing to them, the more certain they can be that the issue is not just in the perception of an individual owner or a change of appetites for an individual dog.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Lou, this was one of the reasons why I switched from Blue Buffalo - even though I liked the food. Dulcie just didn't want to eat those little life bits - so it seemed like a waste.

I am now feeding Instinct Salmon kibble and Instinct turkey frozen raw (with assorted Instinct canned mixed with one of the kibble meals). It's hard to say what item contributes to this exactly, but Dulcie has occasional stinky gas and her poops are kind of stinky, too. However, I am not sure they were ever not stinky - so not sure if I can blame the food for that. lol her breath is good though and otherwise she smells great and she LOVES the food!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou doesn't mind SOME life bits, she eats it just fine if I pick some of it out and leave some LOL But she just doesn't like it when there's too much of it , which has been the case with the most recent bags. It never used to be like this. I understand the "food settles because of the different shaped-kibbles" but this is not the case here. They are just adding way too much of the black-little-ball-kibble (life source bits or whatever they call it)

I have called Blue Buffalo and they told me to take the bag back for a full refund or for a new bag-from-a-different-batch.

But the new bagS have been the same way. I'll call them one more time and see what they say... If they had a blue wilderness food with the ingredients FROM the life-source/bits mixed in ALL over all the kibbles...... 



If nothing works I may have to switch. Because I don't want to have to pick out 1/2 of them at every meal time ..
It's a waste too 

 thanks all


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Lou, sorry that you've been having problem with Blue. I've been feeding Brandon Acana grassland grainfree, and the fish grain free. I combine the both together. I also buy the canned tripe and put in 2 tbs with each meal. Then crunch up a little Stella and Chewys free dried as a topper. His poops are always firm, every once in awhile softer. So far so good. I use to give him cheese every day but he gets gas and boy does that smell, so cheese for special times only. They sell trial bags of Acana maybe you can try one of the grain free ones.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi has been eating BB Wilderness Salmon or Duck for some time now. I haven't noticed any more of the lifebits than usual. That being said, she is one dog, not two and buy her BB in the 13 pound bags and it lasts 3-4 weeks. It could be the bags you are exchanging are coming from the same lot. I usually buy from Petco, but the last two bags I ordered from online because the company had a buy 1 get 1 free.


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

We feed Jenna the same thing. Although i don't find there's any more life source bits then usual but you definitely have more then I usually get in a bag 

Now that you mentioned it Jenna's been actually eating the lifesource bits, before she used to leave them rather on the bowl or on the floor... Maybe you can try to buy a bag from another retailer ?

Kind of sucks having to switch dog foods especially since it's so hard to get settled on a brand


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

TrueColors said:


> We feed Jenna the same thing. Although i don't find there's any more life source bits then usual but you definitely have more then I usually get in a bag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you soooooooooo much!!!

See??! That's how it used to look like ! Just like your photos!!


Now there's way more life-source-bits and actually they look "black!" Yours look dark brown. And I think they used to be like your picture dark brown, not "sharpie-black" 

.....???.... I'm puzzled! Yes ! I'm going to order a bag online instead of buying it from the same store in town 

Thank youuuuuuuu


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

That is the food Raven is on and I am also thinking about switching. The breeder had fed Diamond and she was itchy and had dandruff. Her skin and hair are much improved, but she has LOTS of loose stools. I called Blue about my last bag because she had real diarrhea and the kibbles were much smaller than normal . It thought maybe it was for small dogs and just mislabeled. She sent me back to store for a refund and a bag with a different lot number but that did not help. The stools finally firmed up mostly, but still not what I would calm "normal" compared to my past dogs. I really cannot afford to go to a more expensive food than this, but have not totally decided since she is still eating large breed puppy food.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I hope you don't mind Lou but I had to! It was to perfect not to .


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Haha Love it!!


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

Lou said:


> Thank you soooooooooo much!!!
> 
> See??! That's how it used to look like ! Just like your photos!!
> 
> ...


I agree yours are allot more darker now that you point it out.. Hopefully it's just a bad batch. And no problem


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I hope you don't mind Lou but I had to! It was to perfect not to .
> 
> View attachment 181337



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!


I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!  

I'm laughing my butt off!!

Can't stop!! 

She looks so cranky and displeased
It's hilarious!!!!!!!! 

Hahahahaha! 


Thank you!! U made my day dear! Hugs to ya!

Ps. I'm sending that to Blue Buffalo!!

I called and asked them to make a kibble with the ingredients IN the life-source-bits MIXED in all over all the kibble!! If they do it! I want a commission


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

I haven't noticed the difference in bits. I'll keep my eye out. But when Rookie eats he chows.

And the cats LOVE the bits. I'm sure if Rookie ate around them they would solve that problem.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lou said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!
> 
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



OMG you so should send it to Blue Buffalo! That would be so funny! Glad I made you laugh. ?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> OMG you so should send it to Blue Buffalo! That would be so funny! Glad I made you laugh. ?



I did ! 

HA!!  

I hope they come up with a new one!!

I'll take credit for it haha


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

I use the chicken or duck and mix it with canned Blue, usually beef and chicken. My SPOO will eat the little bites, last. They are usually on the floor by the bowl then she eats them late at night. I never get that many of them in my bags but I buy the 4.5 pound bags most of the time and it lasts almost a month with half a can of food morning and night.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

UPDATE!!!!!!! 

Good news!!! I decided to try 

Blue Wilderness LARGE BREED salmon. And check this out!!!! 

They love the larger kibbles because it crunches more instead of swimming around in their big mouths! 

And WAY WAY LESS LIFE-SOURCE-BITS!!

I'm soooooo happy!!!! 

Hopefully this helps other picky eaters 

Check out the photo comparing the 2 


Blue wilderness salmon

&
Blue Wilderness LARGE BREED salmon!


----------

